# 2019 Elk hunt Idaho or Colorado, Archery or Gun



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

I am planning an our first elk hunting trip in 2019 and want to get opinions on either Idaho or Colorado and Archery or Gun. If you could include a brief explanation that would be very helpful. I would appreciate your input. Thanks


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Idaho archery tags OTC, guns tags many units are by drawing with various odds. Not sure if the whole state is a draw. Wolves have hurt numbers in some areas. Hunting pressure in Idaho will be lower and trophy quality good. Most archery and gun tags in Colorado are OTC with the better hunting units requiring multiple points to draw which you dont seem to have. Colorado has more elk than any state, trophy quality in OTC units will be low but decent bulls are there if you hunt deep and get lucky. Colorado will have more hunting pressure overall. If this is a one time deal consider hiring an outfitter.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Never been elk hunting? Look for a reasonably priced guided hunt in Colorado. More elk there and you can learn a lot more from even an average guide than most folks learn on their own in several outings. I would strongly consider rifle for the average first timer. Lining up on a bull at 200 yards or more is exciting. Getting him from there to 30 yards might be cause for a coronary! Once you have a bull under your belt and a little knowledge about habits and habitat it might be easier to get within bow range of a wapiti. 

There is time to get a 2018 PP and another option might be a ML hunt. I believe an ML tag can be drawn in some areas with only one PP. Last time I tried for a ML tag I drew a cow tag as my second choice so I did not have to use any PPs. FM


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

If you're not planning on going till 2019, you have plenty of time to learn and do it yourself. You could do 2-3 trips or more on your own for the price of 1 outfitted hunt. You might learn some with an outfitter but you likely won't be hunting on your own the same land and that's a big thing. Learning the land is half the battle. I highly recommend planning a 10 day to 2 week trip. Plenty of time to adjust to the altitude and do some searching around to find the elk. Elk make a lot of sign. If there are elk around, you will know. If there's no sign then keep moving. Elk are where they are and rarely where you want them to be. Pick a state and do all your research on one state. You'll drive yourself nuts comparing states. Both states would be fine for elk. I would look at other options offered by both states during elk season....can you hunt other animals at the same time. First time elk hunting I would definitely go with the rifle. Elk hunting is rarely like what you see on TV unless you have plenty of cash. It is fun right up until you kill a elk 2 miles from the truck. Problem is that's usually where you need to be to get into them and get away from other hunters. Be in shape and have the best gear you can afford. If you can't pack 60 pounds 2 miles on your back on flat ground, you'll never make the 5 round trips needed to get an elk out in the mountains. You will hear it 100 times but it's the number 1 truth to elk hunting.. ...get in shape. The more in shape you are the more enjoyable and successful your trip will be. That's true with an outfitter or on your own. Good luck.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

kracker said:


> If you're not planning on going till 2019, you have plenty of time to learn and do it yourself. You could do 2-3 trips or more on your own for the price of 1 outfitted hunt. You might learn some with an outfitter but you likely won't be hunting on your own the same land and that's a big thing. Learning the land is half the battle. I highly recommend planning a 10 day to 2 week trip. Plenty of time to adjust to the altitude and do some searching around to find the elk. Elk make a lot of sign. If there are elk around, you will know. If there's no sign then keep moving. Elk are where they are and rarely where you want them to be. Pick a state and do all your research on one state. You'll drive yourself nuts comparing states. Both states would be fine for elk. I would look at other options offered by both states during elk season....can you hunt other animals at the same time. First time elk hunting I would definitely go with the rifle. Elk hunting is rarely like what you see on TV unless you have plenty of cash. It is fun right up until you kill a elk 2 miles from the truck. Problem is that's usually where you need to be to get into them and get away from other hunters. Be in shape and have the best gear you can afford. If you can't pack 60 pounds 2 miles on your back on flat ground, you'll never make the 5 round trips needed to get an elk out in the mountains. You will hear it 100 times but it's the number 1 truth to elk hunting.. ...get in shape. The more in shape you are the more enjoyable and successful your trip will be. That's true with an outfitter or on your own. Good luck.


Kracker hit it on the head. Learning the game and the area on your own is well worth it. The savings will allow you to hunt more, who doesn’t like that?! I typically backpack hunt the west because I can daily hunt areas 4-6 miles from the truck at first light and last light without long hikes in the dark. Idaho has the most public land available, but I Think Colorado is your best bet with overall higher elk densities. Get onX maps and look over the past harvest statistics for the otc units. Good luck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

kracker said:


> If you're not planning on going till 2019, you have plenty of time to learn and do it yourself. You could do 2-3 trips or more on your own for the price of 1 outfitted hunt. You might learn some with an outfitter but you likely won't be hunting on your own the same land and that's a big thing. Learning the land is half the battle. I highly recommend planning a 10 day to 2 week trip. Plenty of time to adjust to the altitude and do some searching around to find the elk. Elk make a lot of sign. If there are elk around, you will know. If there's no sign then keep moving. Elk are where they are and rarely where you want them to be. Pick a state and do all your research on one state. You'll drive yourself nuts comparing states. Both states would be fine for elk. I would look at other options offered by both states during elk season....can you hunt other animals at the same time. First time elk hunting I would definitely go with the rifle. Elk hunting is rarely like what you see on TV unless you have plenty of cash. It is fun right up until you kill a elk 2 miles from the truck. Problem is that's usually where you need to be to get into them and get away from other hunters. Be in shape and have the best gear you can afford. If you can't pack 60 pounds 2 miles on your back on flat ground, you'll never make the 5 round trips needed to get an elk out in the mountains. You will hear it 100 times but it's the number 1 truth to elk hunting.. ...get in shape. The more in shape you are the more enjoyable and successful your trip will be. That's true with an outfitter or on your own. Good luck.


Excellent advice and information. Get in shape and make sure your partners will too. You are only as strong as your weakest link.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I have no experience elk hunting, but I've been reading and listening to podcast like mad the past year in preparation for my trip this September. 

So with that said, I would second the DIY option as that is what I opted to do as well. I priced out some outfitters and while my percentage of filling a tag with them is much greater, it wasn't the experience I was looking for. I decided to take that $5-7k and invest that in the gear and equipment I can use for many years to come on multiple trips, plus I use a lot of that same gear/equipment here at home hunting whitetails. 

I was also considering either ID or CO, ended up with CO as I was fortunate enough to meet someone who's dad has been going there for over a decade and has taken multiple elk in the past. So I'm very fortunate to be going with someone who is experienced and has some knowledge of the area already. After this year, I plan to make this an annual trip and may return to CO or try ID as well. I'll start playing the point game as well once I get a better understanding of it. 

I love bowhunting and the challenge that comes with it, so we're going during the archery season. I believe the success rate for archery hunters is around 10% in CO for OTC units. However, this being my first trip and never having camped or hiked in the mountains, it's already a win for me. Some years down the road I may go during rifle if I've yet to fill a tag. 

Good luck to you in whatever decision you make, I think the important thing is that you set a date and go, no better way to learn than to get out there and do it.


----------

